# Help: Hard panning a click track in Logic



## Mike Marino (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm working on a track that has me doing a hard pan on the click track so that I only have signal on the right channel while the music does a hard pan with signal going only to the left channel. The problem is that the click, when panned all the way to the right side, is still bleeding over into the left channel. The music track is also bleeding over into the click....but I'm less concerned about that.

I'm using the klopgeist instrument here; dragged and dropped the klopgeist click onto the instrument channel strip in the Environment window after creating a click from a dotted quarter note macros.

* I've bounced the click audio out in stereo, clicked and re-clicked everything in the Pan Law settings in the Audio Settings menu, moved the Balance curve in the Piano Roll window....everything still leads to audio bleed.
* I bounced the click track out in mono....the rest of the steps above apply; still audio bleed.
* I bounced the click out in mono as split L and R tracks....the rest of the above still apply; still audio bleed.
* I tried some of the Logic plug-ins in the Imaging menu as well; same issue still.

I'm on an iMac, 10.6.8, Logic Express 9, audio out through headphones jack (to headphones), no audio interface.

What am I not doing that's making this so difficult to solve? It's almost embarrassing that it's this hard to figure this out in Logic. Of course, maybe it's just me...and still embarrassing.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2013)

Have you bounced the music panned hard right with the click turned off, then v.v.?

Neither could possibly leak that way - not that I can imagine why they would be doing so anyway, because crosstalk is only an analog phenomenon.

Actually, that may be the answer: the crosstalk is analog (either your audio interface outputs, mixer if you're using one, amp...).


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 28, 2013)

Step-by-step:

1) assign the Klopfgeist to a track and pan it hard right
2) pencil in a blank region on the track for the length that you want to bounce (just for shits and grins)
3) change the output of the Klopf to a Bus
4) with the metronome turned on, bounce outs 1/2 for the length of the region

Result: nothing on the left side.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2013)

The same should happen if it's assigned to an output though, no?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 28, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> The same should happen if it's assigned to an output though, no?



i would have thought so, but it didn't seem to.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2013)

Yah, I just panned it hard, assigned to an output rather than a bus (which is how I have it set up in Meine Autoload), and there's no crosstalk whatsoever. The click's in one side only.

But this is Logic, not Logic Express. Maybe there's a bug in Express?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 28, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> Yah, I just panned it hard, assigned to an output rather than a bus (which is how I have it set up in Meine Autoload), and there's no crosstalk whatsoever. The click's in one side only.
> 
> But this is Logic, not Logic Express. Maybe there's a bug in Express?



But when you bounce the resultant audio file and put it on a stereo tracks and pan it, do you note hear signal panned left as well as right? I did and it shouldn't since there should be no signal on the left and on a stereo track the pan knob in Logic is a balance control, not true panning.

I will try again tomorrow as I am bushed now and need to call it a night.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 29, 2013)

OK, BTW, Nick is correct, you don't even have to assign the Klopgeist output to a bus. Make sure that you are using the Klopgeist that is ALREADY in the Environment, adding it to the track list rather than creating another one, as I stupidly did.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 29, 2013)

The difficulty will be if it's not in the files but in the hardware. I'm not sure what you can do about that.


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Jay, I did as you said (and as Nick did) and used the klopgeist that's already in the Environment. I'm still hearing the click bleed over into the opposite channel (panned hard right, hearing it bleed into the left side). However, the Mixer doesn't show any signal from the click in the left channel......so I'm hearing it faintly but not seeing it show up as a signal.

Could this be an issue with the audio output hardware on my imac?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 30, 2013)

Mike, it could be any of the above.

Try bouncing the click separately as two mono files and see whether it's in the file opposite the side it's hard-panned. Zoom in on the waveform - you should see nothing.


----------



## Mike Marino (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. I bounced the click as a split left and right wav file (if that's what you meant). Both files still contain audio. Both files have audio going to the right and left channels. When I hard pan either of the files I still hear the click bleeding into the other side.

I've also tried different headphones, but the same issue.

Could this be a bug in Logic Express 9.1.8? Maybe something with Snow Leopard?

Also, I've noticed this as well:

When I load in a software instrument (Omnisphere, for example) and pan the instrument to +/-45 it sounds like it actually hard pans with no audible signal bleed....however, there is still signal being sent, visually, in the Mixer window. When I full pan it to +64-63 the Mixer window shows no signal being sent BUT I can hear the instrument bleeding into the opposite channel.

I've tried all of this with the click but to no avail.

So, as of now, the workaround for this mystery would be for me to use some of the Utility Signal clicks in Omnisphere (or something similar) and literally build/play-in my click....then pan it +/-45 (because any more or less than that pan I start to get signal bleed).

:|


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, I meant a split file. If both files contain click when it's hard-panned, it's definitely something before you're bounding (so obviously changing headphones won't help).

It may be a bug, or not. Try this: start with an empty project. See whether it has the same problem.

If so, try putting the Klopf on a mono track if it's on a stereo one or v.v. See whether that solves it.

If not, see whether Jay's first answer - assigning it to a bus - solves the problem.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 4, 2013)

The only thing to look at is the files themselves. We've established that there's audio in the side that should be silent, so that's the only thing you need to worry about.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 6, 2018)

Glad I stumbled across this thread, thought I resurrect it instead of creating a new one.

I recently created a few new backing track cues for my band in Logic X, and like the OP, I have the click (which I programmed as a MIDI track) hard panned to one side; the music to the other. However, a very slight click bleed can be heard on the music side when there's silence. Even when I micro-zoom in Wavelab, I cannot see any audio present whatsoever. I don't have any effects on the stereo out, but I do have an EQ on each track. Perhaps this is the culprit?

I should also note that when I play back through my Apogee, the bleed is VERY faint, but we use an iPad live, with a splitter cable....maybe this is part of the problem as well.

Has anyone else had a similar dilemma and if so, how did you solve this? I'm at wits end.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 7, 2018)

If anyone's interested, I discovered there's a nasty crosstalk when playing from a iPad or iPhone. Once I routed it through a portable interface (Steinberg UR22), the bleed was gone, even after sending the signal from the iPad.


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 7, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Has anyone else had a similar dilemma and if so, how did you solve this? I'm at wits end.


I don't remember how I solved this back then unfortunately. I think I ended up creating an instrument track, loading the klopfgeist utility sound, then manually played/created the click map that I wanted for that particular song, panning the instrument track hard right and the music hard left. That was when I didn't have an audio interface, just using the audio out from the iMac to feed the headphones. I haven't had this problem since then though.


----------

